
Is Gmail hiding Bernie’s emails to you? How inbox filtering may impact democracy - NN88
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2020/feb/26/gmail-hiding-bernie-sanders-emails-google-inbox-sorting-consequences-2020
======
crmrc114
This article is braindead. They should have hired a technical editor.

1\. Not every campaign is using the same back-end. So you cant compare emails
from X to Y.

2\. No technical analysis of headers, SPF, DKIM, DMARC

3\. No keyword analysis or word frequency analysis on the content of the
messages sent.

I love how gmail sorts my email. I rarely have it send things to the wrong
folder. I also don't want political spam in my primary inbox. Even if I sign
up for it.

------
verdverm
Good, let the political emails go to the digital, circular filling bin

